# katzkin seats



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

anyone know how much it cost to get the katzkin leather seat cover things.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

From what I hear, they're kinda pricey.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i know leather is pricey but like how much $500 600 what?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Why do you want Cat skin seats. I got a few out here we can skin...lol Just playin man. The name just sounds funny.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

there's more than one way to skin a kat. :thumbup:


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

im pretty sure its somewhere in the range of $1000 even. I hear its an easy install........ not bad if your interior is going to shit.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My Corbeaus were just a bit more than that.....^


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

are you sure they are that high? i've seen new leather seats, as in whole new seats wrapped in leather, cheaper than that so a product that is basically just precut leather to replace the cloth/vinyl souldn't be that high, i went to there site and it showed me a local shop that installs there stuff so i'm going to call them. if this is true i'm going to buy some high grade vinyl that looks exactly like leather and get a shop to replace the cloth/vinyl seats on my car.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

vinyl is not going to feel as nice as leather... but yeah... maybe it was just that aplication that was so pricey. They have a very good rep and its the whole interior not just the front 2 seats.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I think the biggest reason why they may be so expensive, is the CUSTOM part of it. Plus they know if someone really want a tricked-out interior, they'll pay the $$$ for it.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

what custom part? its just taking off the upholstry that came with your front and back seats and recovering it with leather it isn't whole new seats or anything. its just like getting leather as a option except you can get it in colors ect. i got a issue of Lowrider Euro of them installing it in a b15 sentra and i can do that stuff my damn self.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

the seats in the 200sx and the sentra are the same right? i went to the katzkin site and they said autoleathers.com is their official online retailer and there site says that a leather interior kit for most 2 row vehicles is 679 just for the kit and about 1500 professionaly installed. they didn't list sentra but they did list 200sx so i'm guessing there another company that sees the two as the same car just one is 2 door one 4 door and a basic kit was 679. since they didn't have the katzkin logo on it i don't know if they were by katzkin but so what they are italian leather and i would probally remove the katzkin logo any way so i don't give a flying monkey nut who they are made by as long as they are leather. So i'll probally bookmark that page and put these on my to get list.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

haha... he said flying monkey nut.

but i dont think the 200's rear seat is the same... i may be wrong.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

i got my leather kit from www.leatherseats.com for $600 and change.....................two-tone leather, embroidery, door panels, install kit....................
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10630

-Robb-


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

they look tight even though i may have to add some extra foam padding since i want my leather to fit tightly over the seats so you can't see any wrinkles or baggyness in the leather, pretty much how the cloth seats fit. might spring for some seats warmers though.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

oh yeah thanks for showing me that site there's are even cheaper plus the sell you the stuff to do it yourself i'll probally get one of those wheelskins to even though it may get modded with brushed aluminum (i can't keep shit stock)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'd love to do my seats like that, but I probably wouldn't do that on my stock seats.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *oh yeah thanks for showing me that site there's are even cheaper plus the sell you the stuff to do it yourself i'll probally get one of those wheelskins to even though it may get modded with brushed aluminum (i can't keep shit stock) *


----------

